

Ask HN: Learn to Code or Learn to Lead? - rgarcia3

I&#x27;m a new co-founder of a start-up that uses predictive analytics, which is my area of expertise - mainly forecasting and agent-based modeling.  I code badly and in all my work I have always partnered with people who code my ideas. I&#x27;ve been reading that if you want to be effective at your start-up, learn to code.  Should I learn to code or learn to lead the coders?  Your insights appreciated.
======
darkxanthos
My ideals of a leader is someone who can learn from their team and use that to
synthesize a team vision. Your leadership would improve greatly by asking for
help on coding better.

~~~
rgarcia3
Thanks for the reply. Next question: do you recommend a place to learn? There
are a number of places out there. I could ask my team but they are busy coding
:-).

